# HELP! The entire skim on wallpaper fell off - 100 year old plaster



## PainterLiz (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi! SEE PICS! So my brother and I started a project in an 1899 home in the stairwell. Obviously we didn't know what we would see once we started and unfortunately, this happened. The entire skip troweled skim came off. Someone had not removed the wallpaper first! 

We have demoed all the loose plaster and skim, v'd out the cracks and we are ready to patch. It has been patched before in some areas with plaster of paris.

I don't know what would be best moving forward on this brown paper backing and glue. I did a test with plasterweld and a light skim and it bubbled. Not sure if it will settle as it dries and doesn't seem like the best method at this point. I do not want to put someone else in my position in so many years, etc! Do I oil prime, shellac, remove the wallpaper backing glue and then prime?

Also, any advice on the ceiling. No brown paper, but failed skim. The plaster is loose in some areas (no big holes), but not terrible or ready to fall down and I plan to put in washers. I have seen some people leave the washers in and mud over, and some who take the washers out after the glue dries. So many conflicting methods! Fun Fun Fun. 

Any help would be awesome. I have patched and repaired plaster, but never dealt with wallpaper issues. 

Thank you!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like you have a battle on your hands and yes many ways to try and fix that only experimentation will answer.

The homeowners have to understand the age and issues involved here, Also the costs.

I would get a garden pump pressure weed sprayer, And wallpaper stripper called dif, Then spray the walls over and over to try and loosen and remove as much wallpaper as you can and remove loose plaster, Then pigmented seal the lot with paint, Then a plaster of worst hollows to try and get things kinda flatter, Then you going to have to get the big rolls of fibafuse, And mud that onto all the wall to try and hold it all together and keep skimming that up until your happy enough to paint it.

I have heard of using wallpaper glue, Rolling the wall then sticking the wide rolls of fibafuse on like that, Then skimming, That may work and save some time but i dont know, Never tryed it, Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Chip up the surface with a hatchet, keep the chips in a tight pattern,and just deep enough to get through the brown paper and into the cement. This will allow your first coat of Dura bond to go lock everything on. Then one or two coats of Dura bond, followed by one or two coats of topping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

We did a bunch of old houses years ago in that shape. Found the studs, chipped off the loose plaster, and hung 3/8" right over it. It works well, and a lot faster.Also routered around the trim and flat taped it. 

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Demo it all and start over? Check for asbestos, obviously.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Demo it all and start over? Check for asbestos, obviously.


This^
Don't use lath and plaster use drywall. Something worth doing is worth doing right.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, if you don't know what you're doing, best to rip it out and hang board. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep rip it out or hang over if possible. The property owner probably wants to keep the "historical significance" of plaster I bet lol. If you can't do those things then key up the plaster, skim with durabond, put fibafuse over whole surface, then 2 skim coats of all purpose over it. Real pain.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

thefinisher said:


> Yep rip it out or hang over if possible. The property owner probably wants to keep the "historical significance" of plaster I bet lol. If you can't do those things then key up the plaster, skim with durabond, put fibafuse over whole surface, then 2 skim coats of all purpose over it.


Then wait 5 years and demo it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> thefinisher said:
> 
> 
> > Yep rip it out or hang over if possible. The property owner probably wants to keep the "historical significance" of plaster I bet lol. If you can't do those things then key up the plaster, skim with durabond, put fibafuse over whole surface, then 2 skim coats of all purpose over it.
> ...


Yep. Plaster sucks. People can say all they want about plaster being great and lasting forever but it really doesn't.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

thefinisher said:


> Yep. Plaster sucks. People can say all they want about plaster being great and lasting forever but it really doesn't.


Actually, over gyp board with a proper bonder it seems to hold up reasonably well. Over lathe, not so much.


----------

